# How many calories/protein in a chicken breast??



## djk80 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys Im having troubles researching how many calories and grams of protein are in a chicken breast????


Because all chicken breasts are different whats the measurements of calories and protein I should use when I way out my breast??

I weigh in grams and ounces if that matters but I can convert 

Let me know thanks


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 3, 2009)

In Canada, the packages of chicken breast are not labeled with this information?

In the US, every package has this and other nutritional information. Its simple.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

Egoatdoor said:


> In Canada, the packages of chicken breast are not labeled with this information?
> 
> In the US, every package has this and other nutritional information. Its simple.



well, i gues we just have to hold some peoples hands...


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 3, 2009)

oh come on!


----------



## djk80 (Apr 4, 2009)

Egoatdoor said:


> In Canada, the packages of chicken breast are not labeled with this information?
> 
> In the US, every package has this and other nutritional information. Its simple.



Actually no they do not not for some meat......

Other food regular food obv has labels but not meat as I guess every piece is different depending on the leanness etc...

I got mine at safeway or IGA all it has is the weight of the chicken breasts and the price



I know approx how many cals/protein enough to calculate a days meal but i always kinda get various numbers when I ask or from websites


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 4, 2009)

This is the number I use in my meal plans:

4 ounce boneless skinless chicken breast:  150 calories, 34 grams of protein, 0 carbs, 1 gram of fat. 

I adjust for any larger or smaller portions on this 4 ounce base measurement.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 4, 2009)

A gram or two here and there won't matter. Pick one and be consistent with it. In the long term it will save you time and hassle and you will still attain your goals if you approach it properly.

For the record. I use fitday and only put in my protein powder stuff, everything else i use their database. Its off by a gram or two here and there but it doesn't matter because when i want to lose some weight, i'll still go from 1 cup of oatmeal to 1/2 C. It won't make a huge difference if you count 1/2 C as 30g carbs or 25g carbs as long as you always count it as either of those.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2009)

What ever happened to a simple understanding of portion sizes? ie the size of your palm is about 4oz


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 5, 2009)

Yanick said:


> A gram or two here and there won't matter. Pick one and be consistent with it. In the long term it will save you time and hassle and you will still attain your goals if you approach it properly.
> 
> For the record. I use fitday and only put in my protein powder stuff, everything else i use their database. Its off by a gram or two here and there but it doesn't matter because when i want to lose some weight, i'll still go from 1 cup of oatmeal to 1/2 C. It won't make a huge difference if you count 1/2 C as 30g carbs or 25g carbs as long as you always count it as either of those.



I use Fitday also. Its excellent. I do enter many of the foods I eat regularly ( such as the chicken breast) as my own custom foods rather than having to constantly search in the database. 



IainDaniel said:


> What ever happened to a simple understanding of portion sizes? ie the size of your palm is about 4oz



Thats fine for the everyday person, but if you are more advanced and need to be more precise, scales are a must. "About 4 ounces" or eyeballing portion sizes, especially on high calories foods, will not cut it.

Also, the "palm" of a 100 pound lady will be much smaller than that of mine at 185-200 pounds and even more so for a 250 pounder. Multiply that error rate by 6-7 meals a day and it could be huge.


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 5, 2009)

just eat it


----------



## Built (Apr 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> What ever happened to a simple understanding of portion sizes? ie the size of your palm is about 4oz





Egoatdoor said:


> Thats fine for the everyday person, but if you are more advanced and need to be more precise, scales are a must. "About 4 ounces" or eyeballing portion sizes, especially on high calories foods, will not cut it.
> 
> Also, the "palm" of a 100 pound lady will be much smaller than that of mine at 185-200 pounds and even more so for a 250 pounder. Multiply that error rate by 6-7 meals a day and it could be huge.



I wish I could diet by eye, but I can't make it work that way either. Until I come up with a better plan, I'll stick with my cheap little scale and fitday.


----------



## Stellina99 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Hello*

Hi,

Thanks for the information. I would like to know more about it.

Snoreta 

ab workout


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2009)

I would diet by eye except I start worrying too much about the details so I have a new strategy that works well for me. All the foods in fitday have the option of using cups as measuring tools. So when i make a bunch of chicken/turkey for a few days, i just cut it up real small, sweet potatoes i mash, rice is easy etc. The only meat I don't do this with is my eye of round, I buy 2-3 pound chunks at a time, calculate about how many 4 oz pieces i get out of the chunk and eyeball the rest then put the portion as 4oz, its probably 5oz one day and 3oz the next but I don't really let that get to me.

My diet is pretty mundane though, I wind up eating the same thing everyday with little tweaks here and there to adapt to what i have in my fridge, or if I'm craving say shrimp I'll swap out the chicken or combine them to get my protein for the meal. My typical day consists of the same 4 meals, purely out of convenience.


----------



## sagejx (May 5, 2009)

I'm having a _chicken breast dilemma_ ; 400g of skinless chicken breast before having it boiled,after it's boiled 400g turns into about 200g ; so am I eating the protein of 400g skinless chicken breast or 200g ?


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 5, 2009)

i have counted my calories over 4 times today, im not shitin you either, i count and recount every single calorie that goes into me all day long when i get bored.....i luv it


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> What ever happened to a simple understanding of portion sizes? ie the size of your palm is about 4oz


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> i have counted my calories over 4 times today, im not shitin you either, i count and recount every single calorie that goes into me all day long when i get bored.....i luv it


take up knitting. Its more interesting...or maybe watch paint dry.


----------



## C6zo6 (May 6, 2009)

Personally, i like this website. It has been pretty spot on for me...I've gone back to official nutritional information at restaurants and this calculator is very accurate.

Just type in what your looking for in the food nutrient look up. 

Beef, top sirloin Calorie, Fat, Carb, and Protein Information at Sparkpeople.com


----------



## ironman4 (May 6, 2009)

C6zo6 said:


> Personally, i like this website. It has been pretty spot on for me...I've gone back to official nutritional information at restaurants and this calculator is very accurate.
> 
> Just type in what your looking for in the food nutrient look up.
> 
> Beef, top sirloin Calorie, Fat, Carb, and Protein Information at Sparkpeople.com




Excellent tool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> take up knitting. Its more interesting...or maybe watch paint dry.



you know i took up wathcing paint dry before, but they sent me to a shrink afterwards so i stopped that.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> you know i took up wathcing paint dry before, but they sent me to a shrink afterwards so i stopped that.


----------

